# Best Internet Optimiser or Accelerator



## bhoolkumehul (Nov 22, 2007)

pls. help me to find out


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 22, 2007)

There is nothing called "Internet Optimiser or Accelerator"

If any software claims to boost your internet speed by 100%-300%......than they are trying to make you fool.

These software do nothing...but just clean unwanted files from our system..you can do this using cCleaner (a freeware).

The only method to boost internet speed is ...upgrade your plan to higher bandwidth.

However there are few tricks to increase  download speed.But that will also be under the bandwidth provided by your ISP.


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah me too hav noticed that softwares like tweakmaster dont do anything. they just hog ur system memory thats it. infact wen i reinstalled my vista i hav experiencin more speed on my Airtel gprs connection compared to previously tweaked system by tweakmaster


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 22, 2007)

DAP 8.6 + Speed Optimizer

Or FDM + Tuneup Utilities


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 22, 2007)

ravi_9793 says correct there is no such software.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 23, 2007)

just for name sake


----------

